# לעבודה



## IsaacDMQ

I'm a beginner.I have an hebrew story book.and i have encountered לעבודה. Is this the infinitive of to work? In my dictionary to work appears as: לעבוד or לעבד.


----------



## Drink

No, it's not an infinitive. It means "to work", but "work" as a noun, not a verb (like, "After I go to work, I am at work").


----------



## IsaacDMQ

Drink said:


> No, it's not an infinitive. It means "to work", but "work" as a noun, not a verb (like, "After I go to work, I am at work").


Which is the function of ל?


----------



## Drink

It means "to", as I said, the whole word means "to work". I only gave the second example of "at work" to make it absolutely clear how "work" is a noun.


----------



## amikama

IsaacDMQ said:


> I'm a beginner.I have an hebrew story book.and i have encountered לעבודה.


Hi Isaac, what is the complete context?


----------



## Abaye

May I suggest a context? 

אַבָּא הָלַךְ לָעֲבוֹדָה
הָלַךְ הָלַךְ אַבָּא
יָשׁוּב עִם צֵאת הַלְּבָנָה
יָבִיא לָךְ מַתָּנָה


----------



## IsaacDMQ

amikama said:


> Hi Isaac, what is the complete context?


אֲנִי מבַקֶּשׁת מִכֻּלּכֶם לִזְכֹּר מָחָר הוּא יוֹם עוֹבְדים עִם הַהוֹרִים,שֶׁבּוֹ תּלְכוּ עִם הַהוֹרִים שֶׁלּכֶם לָעֲבוֹדָה שֶׁלָּהֶם--אָמְרָה לָנוּ מִיס פְלָאוּאֵרְס


----------



## IsaacDMQ

What means יוֹם עוֹבְדים?


----------



## Drink

It's "יום עובדים עם ההורים", which is like "work with parents day".


----------

